# baroudeur - aventurier



## somarose

Hola a todos!!

 Me gustaría ayuda para traducir esta frase al castellano:

 Ce phénomène est classiquement observé et exploité dans le monde de la consommation : par exemple, une voiture est plus qu’un objet mécanique qui sert à se déplacer ; c’est l’instrument qui permet au sujet d’être, à l’instar du modèle –que la publicité ne se prive pas de montrer–, un jeune cadre dynamique ou un baroudeur tout terrain.

 Mil GRACIAS!

 Aquí va lo mio:

 Dicho fenómeno se observó clásicamente y se explotó en el mundo del la consumación / del consumo; por ejemplo, un coche es más que un objeto mecánico que sirve para desplazarse, es el instrumento que permite al sujeto de ser, a la manera del modelo / a semejanza del modelo (que la publicidad no se priva / se renuncia de mostrar), un joven cadre dinámico o un pendenciero todo terreno.


----------



## FranParis

*est* classiquement observé et exploité....
se observa clásicamente y se explota....


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Creo que lo que te bloquea es la traducción de _baroudeur_.
Si bien el diccionario explica que el _baroudeur_ es aquel a quien gustan las peleas, no creo que traducirlo por pendenciero sea muy acertado aquí, sobre todo como modelo publicitario.
Creo que _aventurero_ será más acertado.

Espera otras opiniones.
Au revoir, hasta luego

P.D. De acuerdo con las correcciones de Fran


----------



## somarose

OK de acuerdo, muchas gracias a los dos!

Una cosa... "est observé et exploité" no es el passé composé? Entonces no sería en el pasado en castellano? Sé que suena mucho mejor así en castellano y tiene más sentido... pero me podais explicar porque?

Muchas gracias


----------



## FranParis

*est*, c'est le présent.
*a été*, c'est le passé composé.


----------



## femmejolie

Luchador todo terreno.


----------



## somarose

Hola Fran Paris, gracias por la explicación... pero todavía no entiendo. 

être + participio pasado (observé) no es passé composé? 

Siento ser pesada... pero todavía no lo entiendo...

gracias femmejolie por tu aportación, me gusta


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Como bien dice *Fran*, el tiempo de la frase es el presente del indicativo.
Como también dice *Martine*, en este contexto es mejor decir aventurero que pendenciero.

Por mi parte, preferiría no usar aquí el adverbio *clásicamente*, así como diría *consumo* en vez de *consumación* (que es la acción de consumar y no la de consumir) y traduciría cadre por *ejecutivo* (profesional también sería una buena opción).

Según todo esto, *somarose*, la frase quedaría así:

Este fenómeno es habitualmente observado y explotado en el mundo del consumo en el que, por ejemplo, un coche es algo más que un objeto mecánico que sirve para desplazarse: es el instrumento que le permite ser al sujeto, a semejanza del modelo que la publicidad no se priva de mostrar, un joven ejecutivo o un aventurero todo terreno.

saludos


----------



## somarose

Mil gracias Víctor, está muchisimo mejor!!!

Sólo una cosilla: cómo traduzco dynamique? En castellano no se suele decir dinámico verdad?

Thanks a million


----------



## yserien

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas tardes, bonjour,
> 
> Creo que lo que te bloquea es la traducción de _baroudeur_.
> Si bien el diccionario explica que el _baroudeur_ es aquel a quien gustan las peleas, no creo que traducirlo por pendenciero sea muy acertado aquí, sobre todo como modelo publicitario.
> Creo que _aventurero_ será más acertado.
> 
> Espera otras opiniones.
> Au revoir, hasta luego
> 
> P.D. De acuerdo con las correcciones de Fran


A mom humble avis barouder c'est surtout un térme de l'argot militaire exprimant le combat, la lutte. Baroudeur, le soldat qui se bat, qui lutte.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Somarose*, por muy grande que sea la fama de indolentes de los españoles, es una fama totalmente falsa: ¡por supuesto que en castellano se suele decir dinámico! LO QUE PASA ES QUE A MÍ, SE ME OLVIDÓ PONERLO  

... un joven ejecutivo dinámico...

Perdón por el lapsus (que no era mentis...)

saludos


----------



## somarose

tranquilo!!! tu aportación era la que me ayudó más igualmente


----------



## IsaSol

Oui Yserien, barouder c'était un mot d'argot militaire. Un baroudeur: un soldat qui n'avait peur de rien. 
Aujourd'hui, le baroudeur c'est, comme dit notre chère moderadora, *un aventurier, un routard,* exactement comme "le guide"...
En español: uno que recorre el mundo en plan "mochila y zapatillas de deporte" y con poco dinero. 
Somarose, espero que esto te ayude un poco...


----------



## somarose

muchas graci isasol


----------



## shelmiket

segun la ultima explicacion de Isasol, en español seria, aventurero, mochilero


----------



## yserien

IsaSol said:


> Oui Yserien, barouder c'était un mot d'argot militaire. Un baroudeur: un soldat qui n'avait peur de rien.
> Aujourd'hui, le baroudeur c'est, comme dit notre chère moderadora, *un aventurier, un routard,* exactement comme "le guide"...
> En español: uno que recorre el mundo en plan "mochila y zapatillas de deporte" y con poco dinero.
> Somarose, espero que esto te ayude un poco...



Non ,IsaSol pas "il était", il est encore vivant, au moins chez les militaires,c'est leur argot, leur mot. Au moins d'après Trésor et Petit Robert.


----------



## FranParis

D'après moi aussi, Yserien. L'esprit (et le mot) baroudeur est encore bien vivace parmi les militaires.
Demande à un Spahi...


----------



## IsaSol

Ok,je vous rejoinds pour la catégorie des militaires: ce mot d'argot est donc bien vivant.
Mais ici, pour aider Somarose à traduire sa phrase, je garderais le sens extrêmement commun et répandu du baroudeur, soit le gars qui a roulé sa bosse à travers le monde: *aventurero, mochilero.*
Mais c'est juste un avis....
Bises à tous.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Isasol*,
Dans tous les cas, pas le *mochilero con poco dinero* dont tu parlais au post nº 13 (à moins qu'il ait versé toutes ses économies pour se payer la bagnole )

salut


----------



## IsaSol

C'est vrai, Bien vu !!


----------



## yserien

Vous pouvez m'accuser de mauvais esprit, mais je ne trouve pas ni sur la web ni sur aucun des dictionnaires de la maison autre sans pour le térme "baroudeur" que le mien : "moi, le baroud" la lutte, le combat.Trotamundos, globetroter (a peu près) quelle horreur !!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Voici un dictionnaire, Yserien. Estoy de acuerdo con Isasol en que la segunda parte de la definición (toujours prêt à se battre) tiende à ser olvidada en el consciente colectivo.

Para publicidad, la imagen es la de alguien que sí, está dispuesto a la pelea, pero con las dificultades de la vida: "qui n´a pas froid aux yeux"/ que es audaz.

Au revoir, hasta luego

*EDIT*. Je me demande si cette différence de concept du mot n´est pas dû au fait qu´Isasol et moi sommes des filles et que jamais nous n´ayons entendu "baroudeur" dans un contexte militaire.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En este otro diccionario aparece la noción de aventurero a la que se refiere la frase de *somarose*. Es curioso que en el diccionario de l' Académie no aparezca la palabra baroudeur ni *baroud* y que sí aparezcan en el Trésor. 

A propósito de baroud, es interesante ver cómo se asemeja a la palabra española *barullo* y *baroudeur* a la de *barullero*.


saludos


----------



## cherryblossom417

No estoy segura en lo de 'baroudeur', pero en mi Larousse dice que 1)una persona que le gusta combatir 2)una peronsa dinámica o aventurera.  Bueno, pero lo que me interesa es indicarte que 'consommation' sería 'consumo' y no 'consumación', ya que este último me parece que es de 'consumar' (como 'consumar su amor').  Lo otro era que el 'de' en la frase 'le permite al sujeto de ser' no va; esa preposición la necesita el francés con los infinitivos, y no tiene sentido en español.  Te sugiero: que le permite ser al sujeto.
Y finalmente, 'à l'instar de' se traduciría mejor con la segunda opción que pusiste, 'a semejanza'...


----------



## claudie

Hola busco una traduccion para baroudeur / aventurier, alguien a quien le gusta las grandes excursiones

Pensaba en mochilero pero seguro que existen otras palabras...

Gracias

saludos


----------



## chics

Excursionista? Deportista? Aventurero?

_Mochilero_ se asocia sobretodo al turista de albergue.


----------



## totor

En mis pagos hay una palabra que traduce con bastante fidelidad este sentido de *baroudeur*, y es *buscavidas*, pero no sé si se utiliza en otros lugares.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Por aquí también se emplea _buscavidas _pero no incluye la idea _pendenciero _que supone _baroudeur_.

No sé si este matiz está presente en la palabra por tus pagos.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

somarose said:


> un jeune cadre dynamique ou un baroudeur tout terrain.



¿La idea de pendenciero está presente aquí también, Martine?

Fíjate mi frase:

_L'éditeur ne peut sûrement pas payer un représentant à plein temps, mais peut-être un *baroudeur* de la vente, à la fois représentant, attaché de presse, tenancier de stand sur les salons, animateur de site […]._

A mi juicio, en esta frase está la idea del todo terreno, y la de buscavidas, pero no la de pendenciero.


----------



## cristian10

En ciclismo se usa BAROUDEUR para hablar de los ciclistas que luchan por las etapas, no por la general. Lo que viene a ser: aventureros, buscavidas, todoterrenos,...


----------

